# I can't get rid of RUNDLL fimp.elo



## mayeuxsherri (Jan 17, 2010)

How do I get rid of the message RUNDLL fimp.elo? I have tried SO many things. HELP!

SHERRI


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

It looks like that your computer is infected with Virus or Malware.

The Networking Forums cannot assist you with this issue. The security team can help you with this. Please follow this pre-posting process outlined:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through all the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. Please post them in a new topic in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

